# Transfert fichiers wave PC vers un MacBookPro



## Gilrod (29 Juillet 2018)

Salut à tous ! 
Svp j'ai besoin de votre aide vu mes connaissances très limitées ...

J'ai un vieux *PC (Windows98)* dans lequel j'ai une soixantaine de songs créées sur _Logic Audio 5 _que je souhaiterais transférer sur mon *MBpro* ...
Puis-je démonter le DD et le brancher sur mon MB ? 
Si oui, comment procéder ?
Et concernant les songs, comment retrouver mes arrangements et mixes sur mon _Logic 9_ ?

Merci par avance !!


----------

